# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Video update - Ron Paul On The Record interview on Fox News 1/9/12

## BUSHLIED

Per Politico: • Huntsman and Ron Paul are scheduled to be on Fox News's "On The Record with Greta Van Susteren" at 10 p.m.

MODS: You might want to update video title. Thanks.

----------


## MsDoodahs

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

WTF

----------


## bluesc

Why? Why? Why? Why would they send him on that damn show with Huntsman the night before NH votes? Why?

He never goes on Greta's show.

----------


## blazeKing

Errr wha???  At the same time????

----------


## FreeTraveler

Chickens. Man up. This is our man we're talking about. He'll do fine.

----------


## JK/SEA

Ron reminds me of a power fullback. Straight up the middle and tackle me if you can...get em Ron...i'm right there with you sir!..

----------


## Bruno

Remain calm. Trust Ron.

----------


## BigByrd47119

Have I missed something as to why so many people are freaking out about this? FOX has been better to Dr. Paul today than I can ever recall them being. If he is going on FOX, this is the day to do it IMO...

----------


## BuddyRey

IT'S A TRAP!

----------


## bluesc

> Remain calm. Trust Ron.


I trust Ron. I don't trust Greta. She will go for the jugular and pump up Huntsman.

----------


## thehungarian

Greta can be fairer than some. I doubt they're on at the same time. They'll probably have Ron on first and ask him about the Youtube "ad" and the snarky twitter post and then have Hunstman on after that where she channels her inner Oprah and talks about his feelings with him.

----------


## torchbearer

botox didn't help her any. lies just drool out of her mouth now.

----------


## Varin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dddAi8FF3F4  argh

----------


## pauliticalfan

*Huntsman and Greta LITERALLY hugging and smiling on CSPAN right now. Wow.*

----------


## walt

He should be on WMUR in NH tonight, period, end of subject.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Seriously, I just saw Greta inside Huntsman's town hall. They were looking real buddy buddy.

----------


## UK4Paul

Wait a minute... this isn't an Official "Matt Collins" face-stamped approved thread.

What is going on here???

----------


## bluesc

> Seriously, I just saw Greta inside Huntsman's town hall. They were looking real buddy buddy.


They were filming the interview. Now Huntsman is doing some other network interviews. The media is trying to pump him up at the last minute.

----------


## sparebulb

There is no need to worry.  Greta is a real pro and will approach the RP interview from a fair and unique perspective.

I predict questions about**:

Third party run

Newsletters

Earmarks

----------


## MsDoodahs

> I trust Ron. I don't trust Greta. She will go for the jugular and pump up Huntsman.


lol I was just about to post that very thing.  Greta is super sleazy.  I read somewhere that her hubby was one of the lawyers that made a $#@! ton of money off the suits against tobbacco makers - so she's in the ultra rich crowd.

----------


## JTforRP

If Paul is going to be our next President, he's going to face much tougher situations than a Fox News interview with a host we don't like. Buck up and trust the Doc.

----------


## randomname

they should send rand or doug instead

----------


## jersdream

The majority of republican voters are fox news fans....it is what it is. But, we got to take every opportunity we can get. We can't play anything safe. Got to be aggressive and bold.

----------


## UK4Paul

> There is no need to worry.  Greta is a real pro and will approach the RP interview from a fair and unique perspective.
> 
> I predict questions about**:
> 
> Third party run
> 
> Newsletters
> 
> Earmarks


Hopefully Ron has mastered the art of spinning a negative question into a positive statement on his policy.

----------


## theswedishchef

> IT'S A TRAP!




Always better together with the visuals.

----------


## Johnnybags

Going on with Berlin Betty means nothing but Newsletters and that idiotic Chinese ad. She is a MORON.

----------


## Liberty Shark

Rumor on the street says it was an interview taped earlier today, not with Greta, but with Griff Jenkins. It is going to air on Greta's show. This is just what I'm hearing, could be wrong.

----------


## Johnnybags



----------


## V4Vendetta

Hey guys I think Greta is a Allie, and I'm sure huntsman and Paul will laugh off the crap about that stupid childish ad

----------


## BigByrd47119

> Hopefully Ron has mastered the art of spinning a negative question into a positive statement on his policy.


He has been doing much better with these questions. I.E. Newsletters >>> War on Drugs

----------


## Fermli

Pretty sure this is just a Paul interview with Greta's main reporter... the dorky looking guy with glasses. I saw him at the end of the CNN interview where Benton was the boss. I could be wrong though, it may be a full fledged sit down interview.

----------


## SurfsUp

This is a MAJOR TRAP. Ron better be on his game and make sure he knocks huntsman down!

----------


## Liberty Shark

> Pretty sure this is just a Paul interview with Greta's main reporter... the dorky looking guy with glasses. I saw him at the end of the CNN interview where Benton was the boss. I could be wrong though, it may be a full fledged sit down interview.


I believe you are correct, I think it was Griff Jenkins, who is very annoying at times.

----------


## BUSHLIED

This is the worse move Ron can make on the EVE of the primary where he is leading Huntsman...only negative for Paul can come of this and Huntsman has nothing to lose...

----------


## Fermli

> I believe you are correct, I think it was Griff Jenkins, who is very annoying at times.


yea that's the guy. strange voice.

----------


## G-Wohl

Maybe they're going to apologize to each other.

----------


## ds21089

> Maybe they're going to apologize to each other.

----------


## BKom

> Greta can be fairer than some. I doubt they're on at the same time. They'll probably have Ron on first and ask him about the Youtube "ad" and the snarky twitter post and then have Hunstman on after that where she channels her inner Oprah and talks about his feelings with him.


Here's what I envision. She'll have Ron on, then follow up that interview with her butt buddy Donald Trump, who is on her show more than she is. Donald will tell everyone how much he likes Huntsman, and then go on a tirade about how Ron Paul is a loon. And Greta will smile because she knows she's doing God's (XENU'S) work.

----------


## jct74

bump

----------


## BUSHLIED

Lasted video report from NH around 6pm EST

----------


## PursuePeace

Is there a stream for this...

----------


## anewvoice

stream?

----------


## Razmear

Opening says there will be a Palin endorsement in the show (probably not Sarah's)

----------


## jtbraine

[mnmnmnmnmn

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Opening says there will be a Palin endorsement in the show (probably not Sarah's)


Hubbie endorsed Newt

----------


## sailingaway

> Chickens. Man up. This is our man we're talking about. He'll do fine.


They are setting up Huntsman, clearly.  I don't like it either.  Ron will do fine but Fox will pump Huntsman.

----------


## jtbraine

[QUmnmnmnmn

----------


## socal

one on the right worked for me

http://livestation.me/2011/foxnews/

----------


## sailingaway

> Hubbie endorsed Newt


And Newt would like Ron taken down.

----------


## amabala

> They are setting up Huntsman, clearly.  I don't like it either.  Ron will do fine but Fox will pump Huntsman.


They just cited that ARG poll that has Huntsman in 2nd place!

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

http://live.foxnews.com/

http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/on-the-record/index.html

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## ohgodno

I can't help but fear that they're building up some Dr. Paul expectations for when the fix comes in for Huntsman… remember these first contests are about expectations and momentum…

nervous.

----------


## walt

> stream?





> Is there a stream for this...


Here ya go: http://www.hqcast.tv/watch.php?live=foxnews001

----------


## Havax

Wow do you see that headline they are showing which is the farce ARG poll with Huntsman at 18% AND they are not listing Ron Paul? $#@!ing absurd.

----------


## paulpwns

rep for stream

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## maninblack

> They just cited that ARG poll that has Huntsman in 2nd place!


Shocking. I'm not crossing my fingers hoping for any type of objectiveness from Fox News.

----------


## blazeKing

No one gives a **** about Todd Palin.  His endorsement is basically Sarah Palin's endorsement but she's too much of a coward to come out now herself to endorse because she wants to endorse the winner instead of endorsing someone who won't get the nomination.  But this proves to me enough that she wants Newt.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## veto

How about bringing this up Greta.

"Will it hurt Huntsman that he is not on the Virginia or the Illinois ballot"?

----------


## PursuePeace

> rep for stream


yes. thank you stream providers! lol..

----------


## Havax

Could they possibly show any more footage of Huntsman walking around? Incredible pumping of this clown.

----------


## Bruno

> Could they possibly show any more footage of Huntsman walking around? Incredible pumping of this clown.


Blatant

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Patrick Henry

Wow are they pushing Huntsman. What a sham.

----------


## green73

muted. Let me know when RP is on

----------


## blazeKing

Ya I don't really get this move.  It'll be pumping up of Huntsman saying he is surging, getting in second..then attacking RP on the newsletters, electability, Iran etc.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Trump now? Why would anyone care or listen to this idiot?

----------


## Havax

Does Greta have Trump on every single night? Literally every time I've ever watched her show he is a guest.

----------


## socal

I don't think Karl Rove mentioned RP even once.  Now up, Donald Trump...

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> But this proves to me enough that she wants Newt.


She's hit if she does that.

----------


## anewvoice

Ok, listening to a Rove is one thing, but I'll no be watching Trump, no way no how.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## veto

NOOOO TRUMp sheesh why?

----------


## walt

Oh god Donald Trump, I wonder if he's going to sue Romney for his using his firing people line, he hates competition...

----------


## SpicyTurkey

> Does Greta have Trump on every single night? Literally every time I've ever watched her show he is a guest.



He probably gives here a good tip.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

So far we've seen Mitt, Huntsman, and Gingrich video clips...1st, 3rd, and 4th respectively.  No mention of the 2nd place candidate yet.  And to top it off, they've had Karl Rove and Donald Trump as contributors...

----------


## zerosdontcount

http://www.hqcast.tv/watch.php?live=foxnews001 

stream

----------


## Havax

Someone needs to staple articles of the CBS poll to Ron's suits and make sure he repeats those poll results every single time he talks in public.

----------


## PursuePeace

I had a dream about donald trump a few nights ago.
I found a Ron Paul pencil in his house and I stole it.

Have no idea what the hell that means.

----------


## Jtorsella

So sad, we're put for Trump's endorsement. Cry, Cry.

----------


## pipewerKz

She finally got him to say what she wanted about Ron Paul. She was baiting him for a while. And Trump thinks Santorum could beat Obama? Bahahah

----------


## kahless

Greta's show is consistently Karl Rove, Newt Gingrich and Trump.  I seen Santorum on several times also.  All except Trump were on Foxnews payroll as consultants.  

Amazing we stand any chance when the only news channel people consider Conservative has had Ron's opponents on the payroll.

----------


## ross11988

SCUMBAG TRUMP SAYING RON PAUL WAS NASTY TO GINGRICH AND HE HAS NO CHANCE TO BEAT OBAMA

----------


## pauliticalfan

Donald Trump just said Ron Paul can't beat Obama.

Has he not seen the latest CBS poll? What a fat $#@!ing toupe-wearing sloppy douche.

----------


## green73

Hope RP mentions the new CBS poll that has him neck and neck with Romney against Obama

http://www.nationaljournal.com/2012-...obama-20120109

----------


## walt

this is such a set up...

----------


## RockEnds

Trump thinks Bob Vander Plaats is a great guy and isn't getting enough credit for Santorum's success in Iowa.

----------


## sailingaway

> SCUMBAG TRUMP SAYING RON PAUL WAS NASTY TO GINGRICH AND HE HAS NO CHANCE TO BEAT OBAMA


Gingrich was nasty, and his campaign number is harassing Ron Paul voters tonight per another post.

----------


## nowwearefree

this is greta?
the first time i've watched her, her voice sounds so dumb, but her questions are even worse

fox news seriously is a joke

----------


## sailingaway

> Hope RP mentions the new CBS poll that has him neck and neck with Romney against Obama
> 
> http://www.nationaljournal.com/2012-...obama-20120109


Not sure he knew about it.  Hope so too.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

In your dreams Hump.

And my God, has Christie gained weight or what.

----------


## NickOdell

At least Trump said he would have a hard time endorsing Huntsman.

----------


## madengr

$#@! you Donald Trump.

----------


## PursuePeace

ugh. what... when the hell is ron paul on?
I can't take much more of this.

----------


## Kotin

Greta is one of the most blatantly transparent shills on tv.

----------


## freejack

> Donald Trump just said Ron Paul can't beat Obama.
> 
> Has he not seen the latest CBS poll? What a fat $#@!ing toupe-wearing sloppy douche.


It's not entirely his fault.  Greta is setting him up to rant about Ron.

----------


## Jtorsella

Santorum did it in Iowa, Can Huntsman do it in NH? lol

----------


## pauliticalfan

*HEY DONALD*

----------


## ctiger2

Ron should avoid shows like this. It's like some kind of reality tv news show.

----------


## BUSHLIED

Palin to endorse Huntsman?

----------


## green73

> Not sure he knew about it.  Hope so too.


Somebody make a call!

----------


## badger4RP

whats the deal with this palin endorsement?

----------


## McChronagle

> Not sure he knew about it.  Hope so too.


he knows about it. his facebook page just linked to it

----------


## jcarcinogen

Is Paul still coming on or can I turn her off?

----------


## KingNothing

> I had a dream about donald trump a few nights ago.
> I found a Ron Paul pencil in his house and I stole it.
> 
> Have no idea what the hell that means.



Reminds me of Ballad of a Thin Man.

----------


## fc2008

Streaming on the bottom: Huntsman overtakes Paul in newest NH poll....Ron Paul supports are security risk; cause Gingrich event cancellation (paraphrasing)

There's no reason for Ron to be on this show.

----------


## zerosdontcount

Paul still coming up

----------


## RPES1

Todd Palin endorsed Gingrich...

----------


## DonovanJames

Is there a stream or do I even bother? Streaming BCS championship but its a defensive dull

----------


## pauliticalfan

Also pushing the Huntsman=Santorum narrative we knew was coming.

----------


## cindy25

Trump is from NYC, and people there are just blinded by 911.

----------


## amabala

> whats the deal with this palin endorsement?


Todd Palin endorsed Newtie earlier today.

----------


## nowwearefree

is ron paul even going to go on the show? i really dun want to listen to her anymore, its really painful listening her

----------


## veto

Well at least Trump talked smack 10x worst on Huntsman than he did Paul lol. It seemed like Greta was trying to cut him off there for a second when he was going in on him about working for Obama and China.  I don't think that was the answer she was looking for lol.

----------


## tuggy24g

> Hope RP mentions the new CBS poll that has him neck and neck with Romney against Obama
> 
> http://www.nationaljournal.com/2012-...obama-20120109


I do not think that he knows about it right now. I think he can say that he has the youth vote, independent vote, republican vote and democrat vote. Only guy to get all of them and he keep preaching that. So he knows that he is the only guy who can get votes from all over unlike the other candidates in the GOP race.

----------


## cindy25

> Todd Palin endorsed Gingrich...


I wonder why Todd and not Sarah.

----------


## bluesc

> Palin to endorse Huntsman?


I hope not.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> whats the deal with this palin endorsement?


Her 'man' endorsed Newt

----------


## sparebulb

I wonder if Ron and Rand have the same nauseous feeling that I have at the thought of them going on these network interviews.  These media people are really evil people and the thought of being in their presence makes me sick.

----------


## pipewerKz

Watching the one on the right, freezing for a second or two sometimes.

http://livestation.me/2011/foxnews/

----------


## The Gold Standard

This is going to be a disaster. He better have his newsletter answer down pat.

----------


## jax

> whats the deal with this palin endorsement?


Sarahs husband endorsed newt

----------


## amabala

cheesy

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Yikes, this is a Huntsman lovefest

----------


## unknown

> Hope RP mentions the new CBS poll that has him neck and neck with Romney against Obama
> 
> http://www.nationaljournal.com/2012-...obama-20120109


Tweet it to the campaign, facebook it to them, send a message to the Collins?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Crapsman said he got the endorsement of the goat outside and said it was like getting support from voters....

----------


## McChronagle

> This is going to be a disaster. He better have his newsletter answer down pat.


looks like the negativity is starting early

----------


## nowwearefree

> It's not entirely his fault.  Greta is setting him up to rant about Ron.


exactly, Greta tried really really hard to push Trump to say ron paul cannot beat obama

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Paul better be on game heres

----------


## BUSHLIED

Huntsman way to confident about his showing...

----------


## KingNothing

> I wonder if Ron and Rand have the same nauseous feeling that I have at the thought of them going on these network interviews.  These media people are really evil people and the thought of being in their presence makes me sick.


Nah.  They know how the game works.  They're professionals.

----------


## DonovanJames

Greta was getting plowed by this guy in college

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Huntsman criticizing Romney about his "pink slip" comment.  Look, I'm no supporter of Romney, but everybody has taken that comment out of context.  Huntsman should be ashamed of himself for using that as political ammunition.  Then again, it seems over this last week he would do just about anything to get votes...

----------


## freejack

> Then again, it seems over this last week he would do just about anything to get votes...


This is typical of a campaign that's in its last throes.

----------


## fender7802

Ron can do this no problem, he keeps getting asked the same questions anyway so he's got all the answers. If he just smiles Greta will go easy on him

----------


## specsaregood

> I had a dream about donald trump a few nights ago.
> I found a Ron Paul pencil in his house and I stole it.
> 
> Have no idea what the hell that means.


Was it a jackie treehorn sketch type of scene?

----------


## AdamT

Hope to god this isn't a setup. This Greta broad is way too cozy with Huntsman.

----------


## cdw

I seriously doubt that Ron's interview will be this cheery.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Total softball for the Silverhaired Weasel.

----------


## tuggy24g

Just turn it off and wait for the youtube video. Save us all the effort listening to this crap!!

----------


## icon124

i dont think RP is on..........

----------


## DonovanJames

stream?

----------


## TXcarlosTX

I havent heard anything about Paul. Is he still going to be on?

----------


## amabala

they aren't teasing Ron Paul. is he going to be on?

----------


## Bruno

> I havent heard anything about Paul. Is he still going to be on?


My question, too.

----------


## anewvoice

man I hope so, otherwise I have to scrub my eyeballs for nothing.

----------


## pipewerKz

> stream?


I'm using the one on the right, it freezes for a second or two every now and then.

http://livestation.me/2011/foxnews/

----------


## Carehn

O God! It DICK!

----------


## PeteinLA

I hope the "honeybadger" comes through and makes a helmet to helmet hit on Hunstman at full speed. Oh...nevermind I have my channels mixed up.

----------


## MMXII

> Palin to endorse Huntsman?


I don't think it's sarah palin endorsing anyone. It's her husband Todd. He endorsed the Grinch i think.

----------


## Havax

Well that was some sort of beautifully staged event there interviewing him out in Huntsman at probably his most packed rally he's ever had chanting his name and lobbing him soft balls. I'm sure Ron will be in some dark room with bad audio and she will smear him and cut him off looking like he's dodging questions.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Was it a jackie treehorn sketch type of scene?


I flew into his house in a plane and flew over all of these weird rooms, people watching tv, some people were doing yoga. ???
then we flew by him on the stairs and landed. Then I jumped out, walked around trying to go unnnoticed, found the Ron Paul pencil and then was waiting to get the hell out of there.

lol

----------


## nowwearefree

> Huntsman criticizing Romney about his "pink slip" comment.  Look, I'm no supporter of Romney, but everybody has taken that comment out of context.  Huntsman should be ashamed of himself for using that as political ammunition.  Then again, it seems over this last week he would do just about anything to get votes...


exactly, i dunno too much about hunstman, and originally thought he is a decent candidate in the GOP, but the way he deal with Mitt (as much as i dislike mitt), and the way he created the ad, it makes me really dislike him

----------


## bluesc

Screw you Greta.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Good evening Tawd!

----------


## DonovanJames

Nice awkward phone calls

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Todd palin endorsement?? Everyone knows...is Sarah endorsing?

----------


## green73

zzz

----------


## anewvoice

I just think of this video when she intro'd Todd.

----------


## amabala

lame

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

False advertisement???

----------


## bluesc

> Todd palin endorsement?? Everyone knows...is Sarah endorsing?


No. She just forced me to look at her butt ugly face for more than a minute. I'm pissed.

----------


## donnay

Boy, I haven't seen Dick Morris is a while...he sure has a shakey right hand.  Hmm...

----------


## PursuePeace

sitting through all of this is brutal..
where's Ron

----------


## DonovanJames

Did Glen Rice bag and tag this guys wife?

Maybe with and EZ lay up?

A quick drive down the middle?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Mr. Palin is BS. Sarah didn't go for it and the hubbie doesn't know that she said that Newt was the weakest link against OB.

----------


## MMXII

> I flew into his house in a plane and flew over all of these weird rooms, people watching tv, some people were doing yoga. ???
> then we flew by him on the stairs and landed. Then I jumped out, walked around trying to go unnnoticed, found the Ron Paul pencil and then was waiting to get the hell out of there.
> 
> lol


i think maybe flying the plane around in the house may have blew your cover....

----------


## MsDoodahs

hmmmm....I don't recall a Collins generated "official" thread.....

I've already turned it off, I can't stand Greta and don't want them to get my eyeballs for their counts.

----------


## PeteinLA

Todd seems a little nervous.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> No. She just forced me to look at her butt ugly face for more than a minute. I'm pissed.


 Why?

----------


## Unknown.User

This is cruel and unusual punishment...

Greta would not even get hired to be a McDonalds cashier based on her voice and personality, why is she given a TV show?

----------


## QWDC

"RP on the other side of the break, how does he defend his foreign policy? "

----------


## harikaried

She says Ron Paul will defend his "dangerous" positions.

----------


## Ilhaguru

She just announced Dr. Paul is coming up next. They will do a piece on Mitt first though.

----------


## jcarcinogen

At least we are learning their dirty tricks.

----------


## Havax

If this isn't live it's going to be edited to hell.

----------


## DonovanJames

Don't know if Paul is going to be on as much as she is just going to talk about his "dangerous" ideas

----------


## blazeKing

I feel for all you all got baited to watch...the Ron Paul segment will be about 5 minutes near the end with questions about newsletters, iran and the youtube video, the end.  We all know it.

----------


## sparebulb

> Boy, I haven't seen Dick Morris is a while...he sure has a shakey right hand.  Hmm...


Acute toe-jam infection.

He should have treated his hookers with Fast Actin' Tinactin.

----------


## Razmear

I shoulda waited for the Toob

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Havax

"Congressman Paul will be up next to describe why he wrote these racist newsletters and why he makes youtube videos slandering the esteemed Jon Hunstman in his spare time"

----------


## LisaNY

did greta ask huntsman how he expects to win the republican nomination when he won't be on the primary ballots in Virginia, Illinois, and Arizona?

----------


## DonovanJames

> Acute toe-jam infection.
> 
> He should have treated his hookers with Fast Actin' Tinactin.


Lol BOOM

----------


## socal

Whoever +repped me for the stream link probably has 2nd thoughts now and wants to give me a negative rep lol.

----------


## PursuePeace

> i think maybe flying the plane around in the house may have blew your cover....


lol...

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I shoulda waited for the Toob


We're all stronger because we waited and watched.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## futfut

They are not looking for the anti-Romney candidate, they're pushing the anti-Paul candidate.

----------


## DonovanJames

Our eyes have been tempered to the grade of steel now.. we can withstand out of context headlines, false polls numbers and the constant repetition of Romney's name. We should thank this "Gretasaurus" for she has done us a valuable service

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## rp713

hah, glad i just caught this now. now i only have to wait for a little bit.

----------


## PeteinLA

Boooooring.

----------


## DonovanJames

This is great nap ambiance

----------


## paulpwns

Stream died right before RP comes on

----------


## PursuePeace

grr. stream just conked out.

----------


## DonovanJames

> Stream died right before RP comes on


...conspiracy?

...You think they seen all the stream traffic from RPF and gave us the middle finger after we gave the number 1 show @ 10pm more ratings?

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## pipewerKz

Awesome...

----------


## paulpwns

Anyone else got another stream?

----------


## PeteinLA

The only good part of this interview with this Harry Potter guy is the little tiny video of Ron in the corner.

----------


## walt

figures. anyone got another one?

----------


## anewvoice

WTF, I watch all that and the stream dies?

----------


## NoPants

Ahhhhhhhhh!!! Get to it already. Must change channel. Faux toxicity levels nearly reached, feeling nauseous, loosing ability to distinguish fact from fiction, me feel dum dum.

----------


## tbone717

> But the question is: *Is* there an anti-Paul candidate? Or are they simply propping up everyone else other than Romney and Paul in the attempt to muddy the field of choices so as to lower Paul's chances vs Romney. Even though much as 'mainstream' Republican neo-cons claim to not like Romney, it seems to me that the media does.


The anti-Paul candidate is Romney.  They know the same stuff we know.  Hey, they probably can see the handwriting on the wall clearer than we can because they do this for a living.  It will be Paul vs Romney, it is inevitable.  The others don't have the combination of money, the organization, the appeal and the ballot access to be in this for the long haul.  By Super Tuesday it should be down to just the two barring any unforeseen event that keeps someone's hopes alive longer.  The lower tier guys are all in this for the first time - they are running for a VP slot should Romney get the win, or prepping for 2016.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

coming up next!

----------


## paulpwns

SSTREAM PLZ!!!

----------


## Luieburger

*OMG... VERMIN SUPREME STRIKES AGAIN!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC4NF4a7Bg0&t=0m20s

----------


## sparebulb

I'll bet that Greta's best demographics are with nursing home patients who want to go to sleep, but they can't find the remote.

----------


## playpianoking

> I'll bet that Greta's best demographics are with nursing home patients who want to go to sleep, but they can't find the remote.


 LOL

----------


## Bruno

Watched blazing saddles instead, much better, back now.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

my stream died

----------


## PursuePeace

any other streams?
seriously this sucks.

----------


## Bruno

Totally different format!

----------


## Harald

yep. stream is dead. Nothing on tvpc.com either

----------


## NoPants

Reporter: "How are you feeling about your chances here in NH?"
Ron Paul: "We're getting closer to Romney all the time." 
Reporter: "What do you mean 'closer'... "

Um... I think he means the polling numbers are less far apart. Dumb ass.

----------


## Harald

Play by play, by those that subscribe to cable?

----------


## nowwearefree

lol
i can't help but laugh
watched all this crap and the stream died
im normally not for conspiracy theories but u gotta admit something fishy going on here

----------


## Tyler_Durden

The interview they're showing now is the one right after he and Benton told Dana to eff off.

----------


## Luieburger

> Reporter: "What do you mean 'closer'... "
> 
> Um... I think he means the polling numbers are less far apart. Dumb ass.


Get as close as you can, and engage those Star Destroyers at point blank range!

----------


## Ilhaguru

NEVERMIND

----------


## amabala

ditto

----------


## pauliticalfan

The bodyguard is awesome.

----------


## nowwearefree

> Play by play, by those that subscribe to cable?


that is pretty damn desperate lol
but i second that request, someone? play by play please?!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Play by play, by those that subscribe to cable?



The interview they're showing now is the one right after he and Benton told Dana to eff off.

----------


## unknown

See if this works, Ive got too many script blockers running.

http://livestation.me/

----------


## Paulistinian

Paul getting a good chance to explain foreign policy to this Griff guy.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Foreign policy. We don't want china in gulf of mexico. Live and let live. End the foreign aid. Strong defense.

----------


## Bruno

Inteview was in the same room or location as the Bash incident.  Interview is standing, Carol and others standing around.

----------


## paulpwns

> NEVERMIND


DAMMIT, just watched that ad for nothing. Thanks anyways

----------


## Paulistinian

Paul: "Pro American National Defense policy"

----------


## Rincewind

> The interview they're showing now is the one right after he and Benton told Dana to eff off.


Sounds good to me, this one actually involves questions about policy issues!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

More freedom, less Govt, look into fed reserve.

----------


## Paulistinian

Paul: I will stop in SC on Weds, we dont have a full campaign in Florida but won't be absent.  If we do well in NH and SC we'll consider expanding to Florida.

----------


## NoPants

Reporter: 56% of voters are undecided. What's your pitch to them?
Paul: Same thing I've been pitching for 30 years. Freedom, individual liberties, etc...

----------


## madengr

> The bodyguard is awesome.


Ha ha, don't mess with Ron, chump, or you'll be wearin concrete shoes.

----------


## Paulistinian

Griff asking a different style of 3rd party question.  Asked Ron's opinion on Perot.

Ron Paul: "He's rich! HAHAHA"

----------


## Paulistinian

Griff: You're a rock star here.

----------


## wilcox71

Good interview

----------


## futfut

> The anti-Paul candidate is Romney. They know the same stuff we know. Hey, they probably can see the handwriting on the wall clearer than we can because they do this for a living. It will be Paul vs Romney, it is inevitable. The others don't have the combination of money, the organization, the appeal and the ballot access to be in this for the long haul. By Super Tuesday it should be down to just the two barring any unforeseen event that keeps someone's hopes alive longer. The lower tier guys are all in this for the first time - they are running for a VP slot should Romney get the win, or prepping for 2016.


They don't want to end up with Romney debating Ron Paul in a 2 man race. That's why they need to find an anti-Paul candidate who can eliminate him early on.

----------


## SisCyn

Wow Ron looks really good tonight.  Besides ignoring him and the microphone problems, I think some of the lighting has been messed with during the debates, too.  He looks 66 tonight!  Hearing "rock star" meme again!

----------


## jamezelle

Asked about 3rd party again.... blah

----------


## Tyler_Durden

3rd party. Sigh

What about Ross Perot? Dr - he was very rich, system is biased against 3rd party. I'm in this race! No need to worry about 3rd party race. 

And fade...

----------


## nyrgoal99

Fantastic interview

I hope 56% are really undecided right now

----------


## Ilhaguru

Sorry about that. I thought it was the live stream. . .

----------


## Rincewind

That was actually pretty awesome.  I wasn't expecting... well, I wasn't expecting what just happened, lets just say.

----------


## playpianoking

Props to the reporter.  Good job fox.  Didn't seem like any bias.  Bravo for once.

----------


## KramerDSP

"I'm a contender!" - Ron Paul

----------


## Razmear

Total ratings tease, put Ron at the end just to get us to watch then play a canned interview from earlier in the day.

----------


## nasaal

Someone be so kind as to toob when it's over lol.

----------


## NoPants

> The bodyguard is awesome.


Don't crowd the President!

----------


## Havax

That was the least biased thing I've ever watched on Fox News. I'm stunned.

----------


## zHorns

Good interview.

Teased us in till the very end.

----------


## tbone717

> They don't want to end up with Romney debating Ron Paul in a 2 man race. That's why they need to find an anti-Paul candidate who can eliminate him early on.


No one can.  They do not have the money and organization to stay in it past FL.  We might get one or two that can hang on during that caucus string, but I doubt it.  It takes about 100 grand a day to run a campaign.  No conspiracy in the world can fund a bankrupt campaign.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Wow. That was fair. Only because he wasn't in studio and Greta wasn't asking the questions. I'll take it though.

----------


## madengr

Up next, Chris Christie beats a man over a cheeseburger.

----------


## jamezelle

> Someone be so kind as to toob when it's over lol.


+1 I just caught the 3rd party question

----------


## BUSHLIED

watch this: http://live.foxnews.com/

Bringing on black woman to hit paul says he is NOT in it to WIN it...just wants a speech....wants to be part of the platform...FP is hurting him...unelectable...isolationist...just wants influence..dancing around third party run..will hurt GOP

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Hey, I'll vote for that Fox guy to follow us around. Too bad they'll probably fire him after this though.

----------


## veto

> Up next, Chris Christie beats a man over a cheeseburger.


Actually that did happen

----------


## KramerDSP

That was the perfect interview for the people who like Ron except for his foreign policy but despise Romney. The only thing I wish he would have answered differently would be his first action as President. His answer should have focused on cutting the spending because of the FOX crowd, but he focused on why it was important to retreat only a tad bit and open the lines of communication. All in all, I think this went as well as it possibly could.

----------


## PursuePeace

yes.. please... someone...tube.

I'll give you my ron paul pencil that I stole from Donald Trump.

----------


## NoPants

I'm not sure which upsets me more, being teased by Faux for an hour or Alabama up 15-0.

----------


## sparebulb

> Up next, Chris Christie _eats_ a man over a cheeseburger.


Fixed.  It is more believable this way.

----------


## Razmear

Damn, whats the Over/Under on Christie's belt size?

----------


## Bruno

Ron also responded to the Perot question that he did not take the congressional pension plan. Nice!

----------


## unknown

> Up next, Chris Christie beats a man over a cheeseburger.


In other news, Newt farts in a crowed elevator then laughs.

----------


## FreeTraveler

Great interview.

Oh, ye of little faith. Did I not say on page one to trust our fearless leader????

----------


## PeteinLA

That was good. I'm sure FOX will sequester that reporter to covering the polar bear migration in Alaska this year after that.

----------


## IterTemporis

I believe that the video will be up soon here: http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/on-the-record/index.html

They just uploaded the Todd Palin segment.

----------


## NoPants

> Up next, Chris Christie _eats_ a man over a _half eaten cheeseburger_.


Fixed again.

----------


## KramerDSP

Chris Christie to a female heckler: "Something's going down tonight and it's not jobs".

Romney's thinking: "Oh, no.....". And Greta tries to spin it. If Obama had said the same thing, Greta would have gone insane.

----------


## socal

> yes.. please... someone...tube.
> 
> I'll give you my ron paul pencil that I stole from Donald Trump.


Someone posted this earlier, and Ron Paul is coming up, it's a delayed version of the stream that went down.  Huntsman being interviewed now.

http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/on-the...ylist_id=86925

edit: I guess not, it stopped after the Huntsman interview, but YT video on next pg.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Chris Christie to a female heckler: *"Something's going down tonight and it's not jobs".
> *
> Romney's thinking: "Oh, no.....". And Greta tries to spin it. If Obama had said the same thing, Greta would have gone insane.


Wow, I just realized what he meant by that. What a pig.

----------


## splint

Very pleased with this interview. 

Is it worth staying up to watch the first ballots cast?

----------


## Libertea Party

> That was good. I'm sure FOX will sequester that reporter to covering the polar bear migration in Alaska this year after that.


Probably will use him as a human table for Sarah Palin during interviews.

----------


## NoPants

> Chris Christie to a female heckler: "Something's going down tonight and it's not jobs".
> 
> Romney's thinking: "Oh, no.....". And Greta tries to spin it. If Obama had said the same thing, Greta would have gone insane.


Romney's thinking: But Chris promised it was just that once for the endorsement. Damn it, my throat is still sore.

----------


## Draco33

> Very pleased with this interview. 
> 
> Is it worth staying up to watch the first ballots cast?


I don't think they can leagally show the results.
If they can it is only 20 people or so that will vote in that county.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Freaks (I'm sorry, decent ?ers) against Ron should repent. Keep the tube going tho. Yeah, I went overboard but have fun stickin to me.

----------


## ONUV

> watch this: http://live.foxnews.com/
> 
> Bringing on black woman to hit paul says he is NOT in it to WIN it...just wants a speech....wants to be part of the platform...FP is hurting him...unelectable...isolationist...just wants influence..dancing around third party run..will hurt GOP


was this the woman?

----------


## futfut

> No one can.  They do not have the money and organization to stay in it past FL.  We might get one or two that can hang on during that caucus string, but I doubt it.  It takes about 100 grand a day to run a campaign.  No conspiracy in the world can fund a bankrupt campaign.


Well you got Gingrich who just received 5 millions and Huntsman got his father's purse.

----------


## veto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D23EB_Vf4Sw

----------


## tbone717

> Well you got Gingrich who just received 5 millions and Huntsman got his father's purse.


Those are PACs correct?  PACs can run ads, do phone banking, etc but they can't pay the day to day expenses (salary, travel, food, car rental, etc) and the campaign still needs to run traditional ads even if the PAC is supplementing.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Look, deal with Sarah Palin over this. She spouted recently, she needs courage. Don't mess with her dumbo/

----------


## NoPants

> Well you got Gingrich who just received 5 millions and Huntsman got his father's purse.


How much is Huntsman's dad worth? It came up today an I didn't know between him and Romney who had more family $$.

Speaking of family $$, Huntsman needs to give his daughters a gift card to the Gap and Old Navy and tell them if they want to support him on TV they better find something from one or the other. They seemed a bit... formal in the interview today. Way too much make up and not dressed in a way most people can relate. I'm not sure I explained that very well but it didn't give the right impression to me.

----------


## islather

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D23EB_Vf4Sw


Thanks

----------


## tbone717

> How much is Huntsman's dad worth? It came up today an I didn't know between him and Romney who had more family $$.


Not sure how good the source is but this says 1.2 bill

http://www.therichest.org/celebnetwo...-sr-net-worth/

----------


## 1836

Anyone think the fact that Jesse Benton so swiftly dismissed Dana Bash made Griff more sensitive to being fair?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Governor Augustus Gloop seems to be doing more harm than good for Romney.

----------


## francisco

> Damn, whats the Over/Under on Christie's belt size?


60, I'll take the "over"

----------


## groverblue

The reporter was very respectful.  Hopefully he won't sell his soul to the special interests influencing the MSM.

----------


## Dary

> Up next, Chris Christie _eats_ a man _and_ a _half eaten_ cheeseburger.





> Fixed again.


Fixed one more time.

----------


## J_White

tube yet ?

----------


## PursuePeace

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D23EB_Vf4Sw


thanks!

----------


## pauliticalfan

WTF is O'Reilly saying?

----------


## icon124

> The reporter was very respectful.  Hopefully he won't sell his soul to the special interests influencing the MSM.


yea I still think he has a little soul left...but don't worry they are trying to grab it....time

----------

